# Hilo Super Green Seedling in Bud



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hilo Jewel x sukhakulii album.

I got a few seedlings from Mike a couple of years ago. 
I kept the two largest ones and gave away the rest.

They both have been good grower up until this summer when one of them started showing yellow brown on the leaves. I rubbed some DB on it. 
Seems to have arrested it whatever it was.

Now I see one of these is in low spike, which surprised me as the plants are still rather small. I thought these would be more like regular maudiae in habit, but I guess more like sukhakulii in this case. I will see if the flower will equally be smallish. haha

Looking forward to the flower!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh, love greens! Congrats!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2016)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks, I'll need all the luck in the world. haha

Hopefully it'll be decent. I will update in a few months.


----------

